# FNP45 and FNP9 side by side.



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

FNP45 and FNP9 side by side.

I got my 45 yesterday, gave it a quick cleaning and inspection, and off to the range. I took my 9mm with to do a comparison.

Both are DA/SA decockers. In general, the guns are quite similar. Fit and finish are the same, controls and function are slightly different in layout but operation is the same. The decocker is larger and made of plastic on the 45 and functioned easily. The one negative about the 45 is the slide release, it is small and hard to work with the thumb. The decocker is in the way of the thumb, making it even harder to operate the small control. The teardrop shaped mag release is positioned nicely and the mags dropped free without any resistance.

Field stripping is identical and as easy as the 9mm. I was pleased to see the guide rod was made of steel, not that the plastic one ever gave me trouble in the 9mm. The back straps require a 1/16" punch to be inserted into a tiny hole in order to swap them out. It works alright and there is no screw to loose. After a few tries I settled on the flat one, as I did a couple years ago with the 9mm.

In the hand, they feel about the same, the 45 is slightly larger but not as much as expected. The width of the grip is nearly identical, the 45's grip is almost an inch longer, but that's more of a carry issue than a shooting one. The most notable difference is the weight, the 45 is much heavier when fully loaded compared to the 9mm.

For my first outing I kept it simple, using 230gr. FMJ in WWB and S&B. For comparison, I used WWB 115gr. FMJ in the 9mm. The recoil on the 45 was surprisingly tame, probably due the the extra weight. It actually felt better in the hand as it didn't have the snappiness of the 9mm. Accuracy was excellent, far surpassing my ability. Function was flawless, as I have come to expect with my FNP9. I had an acquaintance give it a try, he was more accurate than I was and gave the gun a good looking over, kind of like he was shopping. We may have another FN'er in our midst.

All in all, I am VERY happy with my purchase.

Some pics............










































This post is also on fnforums.net under my other handle.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man!

Very nice!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good report and pictures there Mr MMMike. Almost makes a fellow want to run out and buy a couple of them fine pistols. Our next gun show is the end of March and I may take a good look at the FN. Good luck with them.:smt023


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Yes indeed,
Truly a good report/review. I have been waiting for a few weeks now on someone on this forum to post such a review on that gun. Thanks!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the review.

Ahem... Rusty recoil spring?


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

"" Ahem... Rusty recoil spring? ""

No, its not rusty. The spring is painted an orangey-red. I'm surprised there is any paint left on it, I probably have about 4000 rounds through the 9mm.

"" I have been waiting for a few weeks now on someone on this forum to post such a review on that gun. Thanks! ""

My pleasure.:mrgreen:


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

How much was it?


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

""How much was it? "" 

$529 from Tanner in PA

I read somewhere that cdnn has them for $507


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks. Found 1 today, but it's stainless and they want $ 529 + tax. I wanted a black one w or w/o night sights. They said they will try and get it this week. Guess I just have to wait or buy the stainless.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Could not wait and bought the stainless. Will take it to the gun range this weekend, and will give a report on how it functioned, that is if it does not rain. Had a hard time filling the mag to capacity, but after tapping the mag housing several times, I was able to finally fill it up.


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

dovehunter said:


> Had a hard time filling the mag to capacity, but after tapping the mag housing several times, I was able to finally fill it up.


It gets easier with time. Either the spring is breaking in, or my thumb is getting stronger:smt023


----------



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

Excellent review. I've been wanting to get a FNP now for some time, I'm torn between the 9mm and .45. I have a Glock 23 now, but I would like to add something a little more aesthetically appealing to the arsenal. I may carry the Fn when I buy one, then again I may not. which one do you like to shoot better?


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had the 45 for over a year now and I have to say I like it more than the 9. It's hard to say exactly why, they are both fine weapons. The only real difference when shooting is the recoil. The 9mm is snappier, puts a little sting in the hand that the 45 does not, not a big difference, but noticeable. The 45 is a lot heavier, I'm guessing that's why.

It probably comes down to "playing" with more firepower. It's kinda like driving a mustang with a V8 vs. a V6, 99% of the time you wouldn't know the difference, but it's reassuring to know you have that little extra umph when you need (or want) it. :smt023

The 9 is cheaper to buy and shoot, just like the V6 is cheaper to buy and drive, if that matters.

Good luck. :mrgreen:


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Even though these posts are somewhat dated, I appreciate them nonetheless as I just purchase an FNP-9 last week and enjoyed shooting it so much that I sold my Glock 19 & 30 and am looking for either a FNP-357 or .45. Thanks for the review.


----------

